

Steve Jobs speech reveals Apple had been working on iPad for 27 years - aurelianito
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/10/02/rare-full-recording-of-1983-steve-jobs-speech-reveals-apple-had-been-working-on-ipad-for-27-years/

======
gwern
Gosh, I didn't realize Alan Kay had been working on the iPad for 30+ years
now!

